# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  Зараженный плагин JL NO DOUBLES

## gromlan

Здравствуйте! Плагин JL NO DOUBLES  для Joomla скачан с официального сайта разработчика, но тем не менее на него ругается virustotal и сканер ай-болит.
Есть ли здесь эксперты, которые смогут проанализировать код и сказать, представляет ли этот плагин опасность для сайта? Спасибо

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## regist

На вирустотал ругается только на components.php это ложное срабатывание, да и ругается только Bkav на который вообще не стоит обращать внимание. А с Айболитом надо смотреть на что он ругается.

----------


## gromlan

Скриншот с айболита
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BZTq/h9hwC5jCM

И сам файл /plugins/system/jlnodoubles/helpers/helper.php

----------


## Val_Ery

*gromlan*, 
Доброго времени суток!

Про хэлпер.пхп...
Предположу, что ай-болит ругается вот почему... Его задача - обнаружить помимо явно видимой заразы ещё и ту, которая может быть "запрятана"/зашифрована. В том файле, к примеру, присутствует така штука - str_rot13, которая есть сдвиг каждой латинской буквы на 13 позиций в алфавите. Какое-никакое, но сокрытие!
Если интересно, как это работает, добавьте в любой пхп-файл что-то типа


```

<?php  echo str_rot13('gromlan'); ?>


```

и Вы увидете в браузере Ваш преобразованный ник.

Опять же, предположу, использование, скорее всего, оправдано. 
(хотя, мне непонятно, для каких целей - этот модуль создает какие-то "короткие" ссылки? для чего он?)

----------


## gromlan

*Val_Ery*, Здравствуйте!

Модуль очень полезный: он побеждает дубли в Джумле, делает редирект на правильный адрес страницы. Поэтому судя по всему описанная вами штука необходима для работы. Спасибо за помощь!

----------

